

Ask HN: bitcoin crowdfunding? - l33tbro

Hi guys,<p>Does anybody know of any services that do this?  Or would anybody be interested in working on one?  I&#x27;m an emmerging film-maker who is making a non-lame hacker film.  I really don&#x27;t want to go Kickstarter, and thought it may be interesting to do something with bitcoin.
======
lcasela
Here are the two that I found:

[http://www.coinfunder.com](http://www.coinfunder.com)

[https://bitcoinstarter.com](https://bitcoinstarter.com)

(I have never tried any of these by the way.)

~~~
sgornick
Also, [http://PirateMyFilm.com](http://PirateMyFilm.com) is for bitcoin-
powered crowdfunding.

Then there is another type of crowdfunding ....equity crowdfunding. Instead of
donation-based such as KickStarter, equity investing is where the contributors
can earn profits if the project's revenues does more than just cover expenses.

Cyber-equity exchanges include BitFunder.com and BTCT.co.

One problem, however, is that there might be jurisdictions where this type of
crowdfunding isn't allowed. In the U.S. the JOBS act signed by President Obama
means offering this type of investment will be made legal when certain rules
are followed (e.g., use of a crowdfunding portal). The type of anonymous
investment occurring of BitFunder.com and others is not likely to be an
acceptable method by the SEC with regard to their rules for the JOBS act.

~~~
l33tbro
Thanks. Great info.

------
l33tbro
Cool. I also see that Stanford runs a course on building your own BC
crowdfunder: [http://www.coindesk.com/stanford-university-startups-
course-...](http://www.coindesk.com/stanford-university-startups-course-build-
a-bitcoin-crowdfunding-site/)

It still seems hard to gauge if people would be willing to invest in films
with Bitcoin. I've got a strong track record, but I'm not sure how many fans
are on the BC train

------
techdragon
I'm currently involved in a crowdfunding startup, and Bitcoin support is in
our icebox, but hasn't risen due to the usual various competing pressures any
project has.

Posts like this help chance that balance of pressures and raise the importance
of supporting Bitcoin.

